# SNOBEAR (SAMOYED) Gone 18 months today



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So hard to believe that it is eighteen months - time just seems to fly by - he is a beautiful boy atil snd I know that he is still so sadly missed


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I love seeing the picture of them together. They love each other so much. Gives you a little peace they are not alone, but it is so hard no to have them with us. Hugs to you. You are a wonderful support here for me and everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all. Yes, it is comfort knowing Smooch and Snobear are together forever. They loved one another so much! They were 11 months apart in age and went to the Bridge 8 months apart!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you today Miss Karen, I hope you will reflect on the wonderful times you shared and the memories of Snobear and Smooch, they'll always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen

You've helped so many on this forum with your wise words & helpful suggestions. Anniversaries are so difficult, but you know that Snobear & Smooch are busy romping with Jake & Lillie (and the many others) over that bridge.

Thinking of you today.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A very sad day. You've been through so much and you've been so helpful to me. I know you will never get over your sadness. Many hugs and prayers for you. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, 18 months.... I remember the day you let him go too. So sad.... and our 18 month remembrance for Barkley is Oct. 31.... Time passes, but they are always in our hearts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Karen, I cant believe its been 18 months. Hugs to you. Let the knowledge that your two beloved pets are togeher waiting for you give you some peace. xxoo


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Snowbear looks like an Angel and now he has wings. Hugs! June


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, it's hard to believe it's been 18 months. Hugs to you and Ken.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your Snobear was beauty. Time sure flies, but memories of them are so vivid like it was yesterday. Our babies are patiently waiting for us at Bridge. Thank you for all your support given to us in need. God bless you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He was such a beautiful boy! I know how often you think of him. Bittersweet, how time moves on.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Our Smooch is gone since December 7, 2010, 9.5 months!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Snobear was so beautiful, like a fluffy cloud. I know how much you miss him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all of your condolences.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Karen - sending you lots of hugs. Time may heal but they are always with us in our heart.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen, I know that Snobear's 18 month bridge day is difficult. I'm so sorry. Snobear and Smooch sure were a beautiful pair. Hugs to you on this hard day.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Our Smooch is gone since December 7, 2010, 9.5 months!


My oh My, Smooch sure was a handsome kid! He sure did have a kissable face.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending you all my hugs on this sad anniversary. 

Snobear and Smooch are playing together as they always did .. But sadly at the bridge. But I know they take time out of their play time to look down and smile at their Mum And Dad.


----------

